# AVA & BOGART - HEAVY!!!



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh PS AVA is now 4 years old .. Bogart is officially 1!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

LMAO at the pictures where Bogart's "pair" are sticking out loud and proud! Then the red lip stick he is rubbing on Ava..... ewwww boy dogs! They look great!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't know what his problem was today all he wanted to do was hump her! Freaking nasty little boy hahahaha! I had more but they were beyond perverted even for VIP lmfao!!!!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ava is such a pretty girl. 

Lmfao at bogart trying to mount her and poke her with the lipstick lol. He's got a huge pair of brass ones huh lmfao!!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ripped dogies the collars look awesome on them. The boy is younger than the girl right ?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LMAO!! He has serious Issues! I feel so sorry for her ... Thanks freddie I think Ava looks just like her daddy AKA


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> Ripped dogies the collars look awesome on them. The boy is younger than the girl right ?


David Thanks!!! Yes Bogart the male just turned 1 years old this month. The girl is 4 years old  I love Trevor's collars they are the only thing that's been able to hold up with these 2.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> LMAO!! He has serious Issues! I feel so sorry for her ... Thanks freddie I think Ava looks just like her daddy AKA


Good looking dogs. I've seen pics of her parents conditioned on GD before. They are great looking.

Just do me a favor- be careful. You don't want Ava getting her eye poked out by Bogart.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Tara BTW I called you and left you a VM to call me back. I am going to take a nap so call me in at least an hour.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LMFAO!!! You mean like this one? I didn't upload it but since you brought it up hahahaha


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> LMFAO!!! You mean like this one? I didn't upload it but since you brought it up hahahaha
> 
> What woulda been funny is if he "hit his target"
> 
> But to be honest- I read mounting is a sign of domination and the face mounting is the ultimate mount and when another dog sees them, they are known as the inferior dog due to the marking from the mounting. It's still funny tho.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL I told you Bogart has been trying to dominate her lately the humping just started and now he is just getting out of control with it. He even tried to hump my 10 year old she let him have it LMAO!!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

It will be nice to see that boy matured macho buck is in his ped right ?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOw girl great pics, I rofl lmaoooo at the humping pic and how weird would that be if Freddie was right and got her in the eye  And AVA is gorgeous, just gorgeous I love the close up of the smiley face of hers. I can't believe how awesome they look, well I can but ya know what I mean. Love Trev's collars on them too, very nice


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> It will be nice to see that boy matured macho buck is in his ped right ?


Yes Macho Buck is.. And Bogarts mom is 18 times GR CH buck. His dad also has mayday in his ped quite a few times. I can't wait to see him all grown. And you will be happy to know they are both being health tested


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are both looking great!


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

god i love these dogs.
they are both so beautiful.
are they from the same parents, different litter?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

apbtmom76 said:


> WOw girl great pics, I rofl lmaoooo at the humping pic and how weird would that be if Freddie was right and got her in the eye  And AVA is gorgeous, just gorgeous I love the close up of the smiley face of hers. I can't believe how awesome they look, well I can but ya know what I mean. Love Trev's collars on them too, very nice


She came a long way from when I first got her she was pretty underweight and hairless on her behind from the flea bite dermatitis.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

No they are not Pittylove... Bogart I got as a puppy from a breeder. And Ava was given to me by a friend who could no longer care for her properly due to financial difficulties. When I got her she had one of the worst cases of Flea Bite Dermatitis I had ever seen. She was not in the best of shape. But I fixed her up and she is all better now


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

Sadie said:


> No they are not Pittylove... Bogart I got as a puppy from a breeder. And Ava was given to me by a friend who could no longer care for her properly due to financial difficulties. When I got her she had one of the worst cases of Flea Bite Dermatitis I had ever seen. She was not in the best of shape. But I fixed her up and she is all better now


they look like they are related hah 
and yea she was in pretty nasty condition but wow she did a 180!
shes looking great!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL everyone tell's me they look alike it must be because they share the redboy in their peds LOL ...


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

i want to get me a dog with some redboy in it.
they always look reallly good IMO


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah redboy brings a lot of swing to the dogs it's a fantastic cross. Ava is Jeep/Reboy and Bogart is Jocko/Redboy. I have no complaints about the blood both of my dog's are level headed bulldogs with great drive levels and very easy to work with.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Ava is a beauty! Bogart is just a young horn dog with a well endowed package YIKES! Them things are flying all over the place LMAO!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank You Bella  she is the best I feel bad for her though she put's up with little jiggle wiggle boy LOL


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Bogart looks like he wants to mount Ava the way he's running right next to her just a tad behind


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Thank You Bella  she is the best I feel bad for her though she put's up with little jiggle wiggle boy LOL


Your Welcome  Poor Ava lol! Are you considering breeding the two in the future since they have such great bloodlines? If they pass there health testing that is. By the way, she looks gorgeous after seeing those pics from when you first got her. Poor baby girl. Glad you saved her and got her back into tip top healthy shape  Great job!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Pics look great....


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Those colors look so good on them. I really like the hotpink on Ava. really beautiful dogs


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Girl I remember what she looked like when you got her, you have done an amazing job with her, andc have given her such a great new start on life. I am glad she is with you and I know M is too. Hugs girl, keep up the great work with both


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

lovin those pics. theyre gawgeous! lol @ the27th pic. i wish i cld have another dog baileys size in the house but she would have nothing at all to do w/ it. but thats part of it.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG AWESOME SHOTS! Both are lookin BANGIN! Ava looks all sexy in her pink and Bogie looks handsome in his blue. He has grown into quite the man!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

So THAT is what face mounting is. Bruno does that to EVERYTHING! he did that to the poor cat once.

As always though,your dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't know how on earth I missed this thread. They are looking great girl!!!!!! Ava is so gorgeous you can't even tell she had any problems before. You did such an amazing job with her. I can't believe Bogie's that old already, dang where does the time go! Thanks so much for sharing with us, I love seeing those two


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank you everyone they grow so fast. Thanks for all the love on the dogs


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Xiahko said:


> So THAT is what face mounting is. Bruno does that to EVERYTHING! he did that to the poor cat once.
> 
> As always though,your dogs are gorgeous!


Yeah Bogart has been doing it a lot lately it's a dominance thing he's trying to tell her he's in charge as long as she is ok with it I don't think we will have any problems lol.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Two good looking dogs you've got there! I'm glad I'm not the only one who noticed those things flying everywhere xD
It looked like he was being an aroused/assertive butt in a few of those (mounting). Thanks for sharing your two, they're both gorgeous!


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Well I guess I missed all the perverted pics 

Sadie, I love seeing your dogs  Ava is looking gorgeous and Bogart, handsome! Very nice pics!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

What a gorgeous pair!! Ava is beautiful-- and Bogart is quite the budding stud-muffin, isn't he? Haha, with the flying set! 
And now I have the SpaceBalls theme song in my head :hammer:


----------

